# To the enablers out there



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't been on the boards for ages, but this is a thank you to all of you here, who was here when I first had my kindle. Those months were precious, even if I didn't comment much. Thanks to you guys, I have a kitchen aid mixer, kitchen aid blender, a zojirushi rice cooker and some other things I never once imagined I would own. I have learned to love the kitchen more, get things done more efficiently.

In the intervening years, I had to deal with the passing of a parent. It was some of the many activities you guys had mentioned years ago, and playing with all of the above toys, that got me through a rough patch. 

So thank you! I am far from a domestic goddess, but thanks 

Ps the only thing I didn't get was a k-cup, only because they don't sell it in Australia and it was really too hard to make that work!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Now I really want to get a Kitchen Aid mixer, you enabler you   Kind of tired of doing everything by hand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

anivyl said:


> I haven't been on the boards for ages, but this is a thank you to all of you here, who was here when I first had my kindle. Those months were precious, even if I didn't comment much. Thanks to you guys, I have a kitchen aid mixer, kitchen aid blender, a zojirushi rice cooker and some other things I never once imagined I would own. I have learned to love the kitchen more, get things done more efficiently.
> 
> In the intervening years, I had to deal with the passing of a parent. It was some of the many activities you guys had mentioned years ago, and playing with all of the above toys, that got me through a rough patch.
> 
> ...


Anivyl,

glad to see you back! So sorry to hear about your parent... *hug*

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome back, anivyl. I'm so glad you were able to find some solace with the "toys" you were enabled to get!

anguabell, there is this 39-page thread to help you out if you are on the fence about a Kitchenaid: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5817.msg120951.html#msg120951 There are still plenty of enablers around here working on perfecting our craft.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

(Back from checking out those KitchenAid mixers. Very, very tempting.)
It is amazing how much comfort we can find in unexpected things, especially in our home. So sorry you have been through such difficult times, anivyl! This board is definitely much more than books and Kindle, isn't it.  Not to be a further enabler but I have found many great and comforting ideas in our Tea threat that helped me through some challenging moments this year.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Welcome back anivyl and thanks for starting this thread. Sorry about your loss. 
I would love to enable more. I recently got the Ninja 3 in 1 cooking system and I love it!



I got it from QVC and I use it on average 5 nights a week. It is a stove, an oven and a slow cooker. Between this and my rice cooker, I hardly ever use my range. I have a few things to try, like baking cake, cheesecake, use the show cooker, but for what I have used, it is nothing less than perfection.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*anivyl*, if you don't have a crock pot, you certainly need (at least) one.  There's only one of me living here -- I have 4.5 crock pots!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> There's only one of me living here -- I have 4.5 crock pots!


I have GOT to know how/why you have half a crock pot.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is Leslie, the original Kitchen Aid enabler! I still have my Kitchen Aid, proudly sitting on the kitchen counter.

On Wednesday, I got into a fever pitch and cleaned out the appliance closets, getting rid of lots of machines we never use that were just collecting dust. Goodwill was happy. I figured I had to make space for my NEW machine which is due to be shipped on 9/26:



I have been reading everything I can about this in anticipation of its arrival. Between this and my new Voyage Kindle watch, I am just one excited camper!

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I have GOT to know how/why you have half a crock pot.


I have a 1, 2, 2.5, and 4 quart crock pot. 4.5 you ask?? I use the 2 quart most. I have a white "pot" and both a white *and* a black crock in that size. In the early years of crock pots, wondered why they were always a color -- not white. They do make white now, but depending on the food cooked in it -- the crock stains.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

Lol! Look at what I started! What's all these new toys! Now I have to look into all these!

I have been thinking of getting a crockpot, but apparently my rice cooker function as one! But maybe I should get a dedicated one...

As for parent's passing... These things are bound to happen, but I am glad for the retail therapy I got myself into


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sorry...all the enablers are busy on the Kindle Voyager thread......


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Xo. I haven't been on the boards much either. My mother has been very ill; so my time has been limited. Glad to see you back and I'm happy you're enjoying all your new toys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This is Leslie, the original Kitchen Aid enabler! I still have my Kitchen Aid, proudly sitting on the kitchen counter.
> 
> On Wednesday, I got into a fever pitch and cleaned out the appliance closets, getting rid of lots of machines we never use that were just collecting dust. Goodwill was happy. I figured I had to make space for my NEW machine which is due to be shipped on 9/26:
> 
> ...


That cooker looks great! Let us know how well you like it after it arrives. Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, that electric pressure cooker looks interesting.    My mom cooked a lot in her old manual.  My dad liked stewed chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I will definitely report back! I bought a new cookbook which has some great sounding recipes, and have been busy perusing this website, which is maintained by the author of the cookbook:

http://www.hippressurecooking.com

I used the coupon at the site to buy my machine and saved $50, plus I am getting a free glass cover.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I will definitely report back! I bought a new cookbook which has some great sounding recipes, and have been busy perusing this website, which is maintained by the author of the cookbook:
> 
> http://www.hippressurecooking.com
> 
> ...


I am plugging my ears, Leslie! I can't fit in one more appliance, even though this one looks quite nifty!

Sorry about losing a family member, Anivyl. I lost my mother recently. Even though it had been expected for quite a while, you can never really be prepared.

We are considering a move from WA to OR within the next year. I am cleaning out, not adding to. I will have to enjoy the enabling without succumbing to it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I swear, now I am enabling myself! I am lusting after this Kuhn Rikon set:



It costs $244 but I have enough points on my Visa card to pay for it...and still have points leftover. Ack!

Here's a video showing it in use.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/22/magazine/apply-a-little-pressure.html?_r=0

I could make those meatballs using my own home canned tomatoes!!

What should I do? Buy...not buy...Buy and cancel the Instant Pot? Just go wild? Opinions wanted!

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I swear, now I am enabling myself! I am lusting after this Kuhn Rikon set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are asking enablers whether to buy or not? Gee, I wonder what the consensus will be!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't need pots and pans.  I still have my set of Revere copper bottoms (3 saucepans, 2 frypans, 1 stockpot, 3 covers) that I got in the mid '70s.  Seems to me I paid around $45 for the set?  I haven't turned on my stove top in probably at least a year.  I rarely eat totally ready-to-eat products.  I cook with my crock pots, microwave (Fasta Pasta a lot), Sunbeam Rocket Grill, Presto Pizzazz Pizza Oven.  Once in a great while I use my stove oven.  I guess that's it.  So anxious to hear about the electric pressure cooker, Leslie.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Difficult decision - electric or stove top pressure cooker. Not sure how I would decide.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered the Kuhn-Rikon set. I have the points so it is like getting it free, right? (That's my story and I am sticking to it!). The set will be arriving on Wednesday and I think I am going to christen it with this recipe:

http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1015847-black-bean-soup-with-avocado-salsa

I am debating about whether to cancel the InstantPot but I am leaning towards not doing that. It is a pressure cooker but does other things, too which might be very useful, particularly the slow cooker. Besides, I cleaned out the cabinets and now have lots of room to store stuff!

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I cleaned out the cabinets and now have lots of room to store stuff!
> 
> L


Now that's an idea. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Kuhn-Rikon set. I have the points so it is like getting it free, right? (That's my story and I am sticking to it!). The set will be arriving on Wednesday and I think I am going to christen it with this recipe:
> 
> http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1015847-black-bean-soup-with-avocado-salsa
> 
> ...


Love black bean soup. Love Mark Bittman. Love Lorna Sass. Let me know how the soup turns out. It has to be a hit.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

i am actually seriously considering the ninja 3 in 1! this is bad! but i don't need it... i think. maybe! >.> i don't have much counter space, so I really shouldn't *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

anivyl said:


> i am actually seriously considering the ninja 3 in 1! this is bad! but i don't need it... i think. maybe! >.> i don't have much counter space, so I really shouldn't *twiddles thumbs*


I don't know if I should feel guilty about this or not. I will say that I use it almost every day. I finally used the slow cooker function this weekend and it was perfect. I need to bake something in it now to see how I like that. I will make either cupcakes or cheesecake. Supposedly, you use less oil as the cakes get moist from the steam.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My Kuhn-Rikon has been delivered and is waiting for me at home. I am trying to stay focused and get some work done, but it is tough!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am loving my Duromatic pressure cooker! I am glad I bought it because the Instant Pot has been delayed at sea. It was supposed to be shipped yesterday but now probably won't go out until October 10. 

So far I have made:

Vegetable soup with mini-meatballs and pasta--very good
Black bean soup--excellent!
Corn bread--fair. This was an experiment and I am not sure I'd bother making this again (this way). It tasted good with the black bean soup but looked a little strange.
Custard cups--in the refrigerator now. Dessert for lunch today!

The cooker is so fast and quiet--I love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

How I beat the enablers:
Step 1. Look at everyone's recommendations. Do I need it? Proceed to step 2. Would I like to have it? Proceed to step 3.
Step 2. Buy it and explain to the wife later. Go to step 5
Step 3. Put the item in the cart. Proceed to step 4.
Step 4. Wait a few weeks and see if you really, really want it; if so, buy it. Go to step 5. If not go to step 4.
Step 5. End

Currently have the Instant Pot in my cart.

Works for me!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That sounds like a great strategy, HG. Since the Instant Pot is likely on backorder, you will have  a few weeks to sit and think about it.

Meanwhile, telracs is here in Maine. We wen out for a great dinner last night and I had a treat--prime rib! I brought home the leftovers. I have a huge bone so later today, I will try making beef stock in the Duromatic. I will report back!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> How I beat the enablers:
> Step 1. Look at everyone's recommendations. Do I need it? Proceed to step 2. Would I like to have it? Proceed to step 3.
> Step 2. Buy it and explain to the wife later. Go to step 5
> Step 3. Put the item in the cart. Proceed to step 4.
> ...


I do something similar. I put the item in one of my wish lists and look at it occasionally. I have a similar wish list at QVC and the Ninja 3 in 1 was there for 6 months before I decided I needed it. It helps to prevent impulse buys.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband bought a package of frozen risotto with peas and carrots for dinner last night. I pointed out that it could be made in the pressure cooker very quickly and would probably taste better. He was skeptical but after he ate the frozen stuff, admitted that it wasn't very good! So now our PC adventure is to make risotto. Since we have a little pan, we can make a small batch (one cup of rices instead of 2 which is what most of the recipes specify). And we have a video to watch for detailed instructions!

http://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooker-risotto-in-7-minutes/

L

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tonight we are going to try sloppy lasagna. My husband has figured out that if he suggests making a pressure cooker recipe, I do the cooking. LOL!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

What is sloppy lasagna?  Is it like lasagna with sloppy joe makings?  Recipe please.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Yeah, what she said, recipe please!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's called sloppy lasagna because it's not layered, instead it's more like a casserole with lasagna ingredients. I made it last night and it came out just fine in my K-R pressure cooker. It was tasty--as I said to my husband, if we still had teenagers in the house, they would've inhaled it. As there were plenty of leftovers, it was good for my leftover lunch today.

http://www.pressurecookingtoday.com/2014/09/sloppy-lasagna/

Tripp, I don't know if you could modify this to make it in your Ninja. HappyGuy, here's another reason to get an InstantPot. The recipe is posted by a woman who uses an electric pressure cooker (Cuisinart). I didn't have to make any real changes for my stovetop cooker.

The recipe is also in this book:



The hip website has lots of useful info, too:

http://www.hippressurecooking.com/

L


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Leslie.  There is a lasagna recipe for the 3 in 1 so I am sure I could convert the sloppy lasagna.  However, I also have a Cuisinart electric pressure cooker so I may make it with that as well.  With all these appliances I have I hardly ever have to use my range.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Thanks for the link, Leslie. There is a lasagna recipe for the 3 in 1 so I am sure I could convert the sloppy lasagna. However, I also have a Cuisinart electric pressure cooker so I may make it with that as well. With all these appliances I have I hardly ever have to use my range.


I didn't realize you had the Cuisinart! You are all set, I think. Enjoy!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just checked--my InstantPot is scheduled to be delivered next Saturday, October 11! I am on a watch!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> HappyGuy, here's another reason to get an InstantPot.


I'm still waiting on your review, although, it is moving up on my I'd-really-like-this list.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just received a notice that my Instant Pot has been delayed until October 14. :-( I was hoping it would be here for experimentation during the 3 day weekend. Oh well.

My Kuhn-Rikon push pan has arrived, however, so I will be testing cheesecake recipes this weekend....fun!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's my cheesecake. The cherries on top are my cherry compote that I canned this summer.


----------

